# Anyone about to start tx at Aberdeen Fertility Clinic?



## Mojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi.
I will be starting my tx at Aberdeen Fertility Clinic soon and was wondering if anyone else was doing the same.  Would be nice to chat to someone in the same situation


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Mojo72
I'm finished on the IVF trail now (see my profile) but I just wanted to say that all my cycles were at AFC /ARU and that I think I had good treatment there. Sending you lots of good luck wishes.     

Ellie


----------



## Mojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Ellie,
Thank you for your reply. It's always good to hear of someone who has been through what I'm about to start on and gained success  
Congratulations on both your children. 
What kind of a trial were you on?
What was your experience of AFC at ARI?


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Mojo72
Thanks for your reply and I really hope that things go well for you at Aberdeen.  I wasn't on a trial (actually typed "trail" above!!!) but if it's of interest, I had the long protocol for each fresh cycle and a medicated FET cycle  I also had acupuncture for both my successful treatments (not for the first two cycles) including the "German protocol" straight before and after ET, and, generally, we overhauled our diet and took supplements till we rattled (did lots of research plus had consultation with a nutritional therapist before we started our first cycle).  Don't know if any of this made a difference but I can pm you contact details of the lovely acupuncturist in Aberdeen who did my acupuncture on the day of my FET transfer if you like - she made me feel really relaxed which I am sure didn't do any harm at all!

I thought the unit in Aberdeen was good if a bit conservative in some respects. (I went off and had immune testing done in London myself inbetween my 2nd and 3rd cycles.)  I found the nurses very good and supportive although sometimes the admin was a bit hit-or-miss.  The nurses were also very good at dealing with questions on the phone which was especially helpful as I lived a good distance away.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Mojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Ellie,
Sorry about the confusion between trial and trail!! 
Think I've got "baby brain" and haven't even started my treatment yet. Everything is now on track for tx as AF started at 3am today.
The clinic is short staffed at the moment and have no regular admin staff, also one nurse left and hasn't been replaced so they are all rushed off their feet. Every time I went in I was seeing someone different. Although all lovely they do all have different approaches. At least now I'm attached to one nurse who is very supportive and takes time to explain everything as many times as I need it.
I would be grateful if you could let me know about the acupuncture. Both my DH and I are trying to be as healthy as possible and started taking extra supplements, but we are about to go on a 10 day holiday so may lapse slightly


----------



## jo185 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Mojo72,

I've just had my 5th DIUI treatment at AFC, they are all great there.  I've now got my 2WW, so fingers crossed.

Good luck with everything.
Jo


----------



## Mojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Jo,
Hope everything works out for you.  I'm sending you lots of baby dust during your 2ww  and


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Mojo72

Just to say that I have sent you a pm re acupunture.

PS: good luck Jo!     

Ellie


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Mojo, Ellie.st and Jo185

Just to let you know that there are 3 message threads on this board, filled with people in the Aberdeen area, at all different stages of their cycles/pregancies/parenting (hence the different threads).

Please 'pop' over and join in......

Pegs


----------

